# New video cam purchased need suggestions!



## Toonhunter (Apr 12, 2009)

Thought i would purchase a video cam and try filming some of my hunts in 2011. Looking for pointers,tips,hints as to how to set up and film etc. I have 2 battery packs for a total of about 5 hours record time. It's a jvc 80 gb hd and will record up to 19 hours of video on the fine setting. I have painted it camo and have a tripod system with wrappable legs so i can put it on a pole if needed. Any suggestions/thoughts would be much appreciated! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Toonhunter said:


> Thought i would purchase a video cam and try filming some of my hunts in 2011. Looking for pointers,tips,hints as to how to set up and film etc. I have 2 battery packs for a total of about 5 hours record time. It's a jvc 80 gb hd and will record up to 19 hours of video on the fine setting. I have painted it camo and have a tripod system with wrappable legs so i can put it on a pole if needed. Any suggestions/thoughts would be much appreciated! :beer:


Well you bought the right kind of camera, IMO. I don't run anything but internal HD cameras anymore. I can run for 23 hours on mine.

The problem with a lot of new, smaller cams, is they are really hard to hold steady. I would personally position the camera behind the blinds, on MANUAL ZOOM, and have it setup to show everything going down in the landing zone. You do miss some footage outside the frame but in the end it's the easiest to manage (but it results in a lot of video to edit).


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

I love my internal HD sony too. I am still working on a tripod system and where to put it behind my blind for snows.


----------



## rdjolympia (Sep 10, 2006)

I also try to put the camera behind the hunters so you can see the birds and hunters instead of just a bird falling out of the sky. Try to keep in mind which direction the birds will be coming from and where the sun will be rising from. I have found in a week of hunting I am happy if 3 of those days will be good for shooting video. I just let the cameras role and in a week of hunting I hope to get 5-10 minutes of "good" video. If you haven't seen this video here is the results from last season. Just remember shoot lots of video. If you don't like it record over it. 




Rdj

One other pointer. For a tripod I take 1/2 conduit(painted camo colored and pointed at one end) and drive a piece of wood in one end. I then take a bolt that will fit into the camera and cut the head off the bolt. Then drill a hole in the wood and insert glue and bolt minus the head into the hole. You can then screw the camera onto the conduit. I have a piece of string and tie a stick to the conduit. Place camera behind the hunters and the birds dont even care about one stick out in the field. I just put a camo hat on the camcorder and away we go.


----------



## Toonhunter (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys very much appreciated ! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Also, I have tripods that are only like 18" tall and work great so they're not sitting up high like standard tripods.

FYI


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

www.cambellcameras.com anything Sony HD is good. FX 7 is nice.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Is there such a thing as a remote for cameras where you can turn it on/off or play/pause more so from in your blinds when the camera is set behind the blinds like you guys suggested?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes the FX7 comes with a remote!


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Damn nice camera but out of my $ range right now! I guess I should say is there any sort or universal remote out there?


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

http://www.campbellcameras.com/shopping ... RMVD1.aspx

This one?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Well the Camera it self comes with a remote much like on that comes witha car CD player. You can control the entire camera with the remote.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Yupp I understand that. Sorry I meant I wonder if that one would be a universal one. Sorry Toonhunter, getting away from your original topic!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

My cheaper cameras come with a remote, pretty standard nowadays.

I think Campbell cameras are overpriced, IMO. Take a camo t-shirt and wrap it over the camera....done.


----------



## Toonhunter (Apr 12, 2009)

I didn't even do that Chris, i grabbed a kit of model paints for military applications. It came with tan,brown,green and black. Took me all of about 45 minutes to tape off the sensitive areas and paint it. The tripod i have is also a short one about 12 inches in height, but it has legs that can wrap around just about anything to hold it. so say even a spinning duck stake etc. Was thinking my first location try might be behind my blind about 15 yards back. It's easy enough to jump out and hit record when the birds are still off in the distance a bit. Also with 5 hours battery time and being a little older(cough cough) half day hunts are about it for me  . A remote would have been nice but some of us need the exercise anyway! :beer: <-------- mainly because of this :wink:


----------

